# Raw Lump Charcoal in Firebox



## jimmy (Dec 8, 2007)

_Hi. This is probably a dumb question but, is it ok to add raw lump charcoal in the firebox, or, should I use a chimney first. Getting ready to put a brisket on the grill for an all nighter.....Thanks!  _


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

By raw lump, you just mean lump right out of the bag, right?

Yeah, it is fine.  Just make sure you got that air control down so you don't just get running hot.


----------



## jimmy (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Fatback!


----------

